# Favorite Xing-Yi Weapon?



## Pepsiman (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey, fellow martial artists! It's been a while since I posted on here (life and work demand attention), but I have a question for those who especially train in Xing-Yi/Hsing-I. Out of all the weapon forms you've trained in, which one is your personal favorite: the spear, the jian, the staff, or the dao?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2017)

There are not a lot of Xingyiquan folks here

5 elements Staff and 5 elements spear. I am not a fan of the jian in any style but I do like the dao, however I have never trained a Xingyi Dao form.

There are a lot of Xingyiquan weapons, but many are rare these days


----------



## donald1 (Aug 3, 2017)

my favorite would have to be the dao. i got 2 dao forms with the niuweidao. one of my favorite parts of the dao forms is how the techniques flows. one technique after another. constantly moving and turning in different directions.


----------



## Finlay (Sep 26, 2017)

I maybe wrong but I have heard that some xingyi lineage include iron chop stick forms

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2017)

No experience with it and I am not sure what that is, but I do know some Xingyi lineages include needles like you can also see in Bagua


----------



## Finlay (Sep 27, 2017)

It is main from the Dai lineage I believe






If the link works, the iron chopstick form starts around the 47:40 mark

Followed by the judges pen, which I believe are shorter and if the same as bagua have a rotating ring on them


----------



## Finlay (Sep 27, 2017)

My apologies it would seem it is a xinyi rather than xing yi lineage

Still a nice form


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 27, 2017)

Finlay said:


> My apologies it would seem it is a xinyi rather than xing yi lineage
> 
> Still a nice form



Dai is Xinyi no doubt, but you are not that far off, Dai Xinyi is where Xingyiquan comes from.


----------

